# Look'in for a ride Thanksgiving week



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

May be coming to Galveston around Thanksgiving week. Checking on reservations at Guidos next week. Looking to share a ride for some bay fishing. Specks, Bull reds, whatever else bites. Will probably also go on a head boat out of pier 19. Anybody going to be home that week? Share in the ice, bait, gas, filet, clean up, even my turkey sammish! Give me a shout. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Just called about getting on a head boat the 22nd or 23rd, no luck...guy says he can't get 40 people during the week days. No luck for me there. Still look'in for a ride and share expenses. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would take you but family plans keep me off the water that weekend


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

No problem sh202, appreciate the response. One way or another, I'll get a line wet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

im fishing new years if you want to go.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Appreciate the offer gm...I'll be back in Garland. Thanks, and happy thanksgiving, merry Christmas, and happy new year to ya!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------

